# pinhole images



## omalley (Apr 14, 2005)

Would anyone be interested in starting a pinhole thread, or even a sub-group? I am currently finishing up a series of experiments for my newly-built pinhole camera. I have taken about six ideas so far and will post them as soon as I have them printed. Would anybody be interested in sharing previously made pinhole images, or starting a new pinhole experiment and sharing it?
If anybody wants to try a pinhole camera and doesn't know how, I'll be happy to share instructions.

EDIT: Also we could possibly do a print exchange if there is enough interest.


----------



## sbalsama (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, if you're interested, there's a Worldwide Pinhole Photography day coming up April 25th. Do a google search to find it, it's a pretty neat concept. I'm planning on participating if I can get the time next week to do what I need to.


----------



## ferny (Apr 15, 2005)

I've alwys looked at pinhole photography and wanted to have a go myself. I've looked into it but never actually taken the step. I'd certainly be interested in seeing what you guys do. I'd try to join in but I can't promise anything.


----------



## terri (Apr 15, 2005)

> Would anyone be interested in starting a pinhole thread


I think you just did!   :thumbup:   Not sure we need a subgroup at this point, but let's see what you have, by all means.     I've never done any pinhole work, but like Ferny, I'm fascinated with the look.   

Please, post away!   Tell us your set up, film type, etc. for your various experiments.   

Any other pinhole enthusiasts are hereby encouraged to join in!


----------



## Toto (Apr 15, 2005)

I have built recently a pinhole camera from a kit and I have taken my first photo last Saturday. Unfortunately I haven't had the time to develop it yet. So it might just be a mess   
I am for it. It would nice to share ideas and experiments with pinhole cameras!


----------



## ferny (Apr 15, 2005)

Thought I'd just paste this link.
http://www.pinholephotography.org/


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ahhhh...yet another reason for me to be hanging around the alternative techniques room.   I ordered a pinhole body cap for the D70 from Freestyle Photo and took it out a few times.  It's been a bit fuzzy so far but I think it's more something I'm doing than anything else.  I'll post some when I have some worth posting. For more fun, here is the Dirkon.  It's a homemade 35mm pinhole for those that hadn't heard of it yet.  We'll have to make it over here and take some pics with it to share.


----------



## Chase (Apr 15, 2005)

I think this is a fun topic, it'll be interesting to see what pops up


----------



## IVARTON (Jun 27, 2005)

I love pinhole photography... as soon as i get a scanner that does negs ill post a few.


----------



## Jaywalker (Aug 18, 2005)

I would really enjoy doind some pinhole photography. I havent done any in years, but I thought it was fun


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Aug 18, 2005)

At the beginning of my highschool foto class last year we built our own pinhole cameras from scratch(shoeboxes, pringle cans, coffeecans).  It was a really fun project.  I had a great time doing it.  Class starts in a couple weeks! EXCITED!


----------

